# okuma or tica?



## PierBoy (Oct 7, 2003)

im planning to buy a surf rod ..but having a hard time deciding on which brand..i think for my budget i have narrowed it down to the okuma solaris 12' or the tica ueha735002c 11.6'....the daiwa sealine series and the shakepeare unglystik rods were also in consideration...does anyone know which is lighter and better for long casts?..im gonna order online and havent actually seen either models..
also..i have an older daiwa 4000c (silver series) spinning reel..im wondering if this reel is big enough for a 12' rod?..will the spool hold enough line?...if anyone can give a beginner surf caster some advise pls do so..thx.....


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Okuma and Tica*

Ok so I would consider only the Okuma and the Tica. I have a 10 ft Tica and recently bought my best friend a 10ft Okuma Solaris for his B-Day. (Happy B-Day again Bro. [WtrDog])  So, What have we noticed.....

Tica has all guides on the top peice of rod
Okuma has bigger diameter rod guides
Both 10' and perrrrttttyyyy!
Tica handles 10-30 lbs line and 2-8 oz
Okuma handles 20-40 lbs line and 3-8 oz

Both of us casting with 4oz weight (can use more if we want) can easily cast 250-300 ft. No one rod cast further than the other (so far). They are both really beautiful rods and are very close in comparison. DO NOT BUY THE UGLY STICK! The tips are a bit soft for advanced long distance casting. Choose between the Tica and the Okuma....... And then upgrade your reel to an Okuma Epirior Bait Runner.. eeeeewwwww thats nice 
- Surfman


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Okuma Solaris*

I have an 8'Okuma Solaris that I use with an Okuma Coronado Baitfeeder..have rigged with 15# test ..love the rod..works well in both inlets and small surf..I also have 12' Okuma o the rack for when the surf gets bigger..love the cork tape handles..think you get the same type of handle with the Tica...Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## PierBoy (Oct 7, 2003)

thx for the replies so far  ..SurfMan..did you find the weight of both the tica and okuma 10' rods to be around the same?.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "PierBoy",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "PierBoy",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

from what i can tell the two rods are almost identical, weight included. I have to completely agree with SurfMan, They are both light, and have a good feel, and those cork handles are definatley nice. I think you'd be set either way, I've only got to cast the rod, but maybe this weekend it'll get wet and bent. thanks again SurfMan.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*tica or okuma*

I have two tica's 9' and 12' and an ugly stik all for surfcasting. I will say, without a doubt, forget the Ugly Stik (if you decide to go with it anyway I can give you a deal on a barely used one).

I have noticed something about my 12' tica that may be a tiebreaker with the okuma. If you look down the guides of my 12' tica the guides do not form anything near an ideal cone (I never checked my 9' stick). The misalignment is in the up and down direction (NOT like they are placed wrong but rather like they are the wrong height, can't figure out why you would make a set of guides this way) I ordered from digitaldagger and they tell me all the 12' tica are like that.

If possible make sure you hold the rod in your hand before buying. Check that the guides form a cone, that the spine of the rod is oriented right, that your reel balances well, and that the overall weight is OK. Even a beginner can compare these things to be sure they are getting the best for their dollar.

In favor of the tica rods, I would say the guides are my only complaint and I wouldn't know if the misalignment substantially effects my casting distance.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Offshore angler (Bass Pro Shops) Oceanmaster surf combo.

Can't go wrong!!!


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*Ocean Master Surf Spinning Reel*

Does anyone know if the Ocean Master Surf Spinning Reel is anything like a Daiwa Emblem? I have never heard of anyone that has tried one out.


----------



## PierBoy (Oct 7, 2003)

*interesting info. kelsch..*

well..i think im gonna go with the okuma solaris 12'..i like the slightly bigger guides..it can handle 3oz to 8oz ..that seems to be just right for tossing a 5oz..and 6oz weight during low tide..im from the west coast and im targeting salmon..the river channel is quite long and casting it way out there...well..ive always wanted to do that..ive seen some people with massive stiff rods targeting sturgeon here..but that doesnt seem so practical for me..and wanted something more inbetween..most the sturgeon ive seen caught werent so big anyways,,and quite rare to catch..i just plan to give it a good battle if ever i get that fast jolting motion on the rod tip..sturgeon bites are so recognizable.
ive talked to alot of people about the two rods,,and seems like there both good solid performers..and very well priced..my spool can hold 200 yrds of 20lbs test,,maybe ill go down a notch to 17lbs test..and use copolymer line which is thinner diameter and very strong...i think that should be enough line on the spool..but im still debating that issue...guess ill find out soon enough


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Sorry for the late response...*

PierBoy,
To be honest with you , I think that I would go for the Solaris as well. I like the bigger guides. The 2 rods wiegh almost identically. 

I like the idea of going to a thinner diameter line.... 200 yds just is cutting it too close. You will easily be able to throw 5oz to 150 yds with some practice. And 50 yards left for a big fish to run just is not enough. The co-polymer is a good idea, Power Pro is good also, but I have found it not to be as abraision resistant as they advertise. 30lb power pro with 6# diameter, you gotta love that....... Good luck and TightLines PierBoy.

WtrDog, ready for PLO Sat night?


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Okuma, Tica, Ocean Master and Tsunami are almost the same rods. A few subtle differences. The Tsunami is an awsome rod and the blank is a tad diff looking.I have a new okuma 10 foot casting model on the way. They are not out on the market yet but I have a friend that works at Okuma.Looking farword to trying it out. I have a 12 foot Tsunami in a casting model 6 to 10 oz wt rating.I think I can chunk bricks with it.
Go for the Okuma or the Tsunami.
Okuma FEEL THE POWER
Tsunami AWSOME POWER 
LOL


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

The Game,
I beg to differ. Saying that the Okuma, Tica, Ocean Master, and Tsunami are almost the same rods is like saying a poodle and a wolf are almost the same except for a few subtle differences. While this may be true, it is not necessarily accurate. I own two Ticas, two of the Ocean Masters, one Okuma, and one Tsunami. Ocean Masters are great for 8nbait in the Outer Banks whereas I find the Tica, Tsunami, and the Okuma are more suited for 5nbait that I use most often on the Chesapeake Bay. All of the these rods are graphite composites but without manufacturers info no one knows the exact proportion of graphite to fiberglass. Ocean Masters and Okumas use Fuji guides whereas the Tsunami and the Tica use an unknown brand. While they are all similar in price, they are not the same type of rod. One more thing. I had problems with the inserts popping out of the guides on the Tica so I had them replaced with Fujis. Another thing to keep in mind is that the lure rating as to how many ounces these rods can cast is usually overstated. An optimum lure weight may be 1-2 ozs below the manufacturer's recommendation. JMHO.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Well that is what this message board is for.Get all those opinions flowing.I have tried all 4 rods a little.The Ocean Master feels a little lighter.The Okuma seems to have a little more flex over the entire rod. The Tica and I think OM, if memory serves me right, comes apart in a different place and the tsunami feels like a light broom handle.I just wish I had one of each.The man i bought my tsunami from says his sorce told him they all come from the same place along with some of the blanks of the USA high dollar brands.Who knows? for sure.When My Okuma gets here I will realy try it out and see how it compares.Although it is shorter and a lighter action.
I dont know what i am going to do with all this surf fishing stuff when I move back to east Texas.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

THEGAME, you could maybe put it up for sale here if you don't plan on using it all again. I'm sure we could help you find a nice new cozy home for all that surf gear. JMO.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Ive still got almost another 2 years down here.My other home is 630 miles from here. I might get to surf fish 1 time a year from up there.There is no telling how much more stuff i will accumilate between now and then.I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Well,
i talked to a man yesterday who is a Tsinami dealer.Among a few other brands. He told me that Tica factory makes many of the brands we have been discussing here.They make them to the specs of the buyer.He says that if the rod says it is made from Graphite , it is mostley graphite. He says if it says graghite composite , it could be as little as 1% graphite and could be mixed with worm dirt for all we know.
Graphite rods are made with graphite material wraped around a mandrel, mixed with an amount of resin to rold all this togather, then baked.
As far as I know there is no such a thing as a 100% graphite rod. Even though some say that on them.There would be nothing to hold all the fibers together.It would be like fishing with pencil lead.The cross hatch pattern seen on some rods is a fiber cloth wraped around the bland and is called snake belly.Like a tsunami. This can be made of different materials.
Just a little FYI


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

No one has mentioned St Croix, breakaway, All star or other high priced brands. What is the feeling are they just over priced or are they worth the investment?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ticas and Okuma Solaris are both good;Tica has more variety of actions.I love Ticas eventhough there cheaply made


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't say anything on the Big 3 surf rods. I just can't afford one of them when I can get these other ones for less than 100 bucks.

The UPS man just delivered my okuma Solarus 10 ft heavy casting model surf rod.In ways it looks like the tsunami. It has the cork tape handle Fuji reel seat and both of the rods had the Fuji tag hanging on the guides.The tsunami has a TIN coated tip top and the Okuma does not.It has big Guides for a casting model but still alot smaller than a spinning model.The feel is very simular to the Tsunami.Very stiff but a little heavier.It has a black matt finish where the Tsunami is high gloss.I am waiting for a spool of Tuf XP to come in. When it does I am going to take it out for a test drive.I'll try to post something after I get to cast it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

St Croix and Gloomis are good;St Croix is halfway afordable.GLoomis are nice too but cost $200+;I have an 11'Gloomis and it costs $275:jawdrop: .I would go with the cheaper brands Tica,Okuma,and Diwas just to save some$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Okuma Solaris 12' Surf Rod*

I have the Okuma Solaris 12' and the Epixor EB65; I really like them both.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Hey Game....*

I just recently bought an 11' Okuma Celilo. This is the casting model which has a lure weight range of 4-16 Oz. Tell your fiend at Okuma that I am *VERY* disapointed in this rod. They didn't even use Fuji rod guides! And Power Pro ended up destroying the top guide. Also, 8oz really bends the rod more than I am comfortable casting, so what is the deal with the 4-16 Oz rating? Have now replaced the top with a Fuji guide (on a 3 month old rod), but how disapointing from a company like Okuma. Think I'm going to upgrade to the 12' Ocean Master this spring.

Do me a favor and let me know what your friend at Okuma says and PM me with the info. Thanks,
- Surfman


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OKUMA SOLARIS*

The guides on the Solaris are Fuji.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Fuji...*

Yep,
turns out only Okuma Solaris rods have Fuji guides. Again, really disapointing for a big rod not have them. This rod is advertised as a casting rod for fish as big as strugeon (right off the website). The rod should be equipped accordingly for fishing and their reputation as a rod builder.
- Surfman


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I have 2 okuma rods now.The one I got yesterday and an Okuma Celilo fly rod.The fly rod has metal guides except for the stripper guide.Fly fishing is a little different ball game .
The Celilo rods that you are reffering to have aluminum oxide guides.Which as far as I know are not compatable with braided lines.Ceramic and titanium carbide ring guides are.The tip top guide is usualy the on that fails if one is going to.
I think that a braided line caution should be stated on all rods that are not equiped for its use.Are maybe , for use with mono only.As for the lure weight rating . I have never tried a rod with a 16 oz lure wt rating.It looks to me like it would have to be a stout rod to chunk a pound of weight.
I have several name brand bass rods at home leaning up in the corner with ruined( FUJI ) tip top guides.I have a falcon, a castaway, and a berkley rod with cut guides. Someday I need to fix them.I used braided line back when it first came out and thought it was the best thing in the world.Until i started ruining guides.The new lines state that they will not harm the guides on your rod.You might want to send the line company an email too.
Most of the tackle companies carry a broad price/quality range of tackle.Okuma has some pretty good stuff and some stuff I dont want.I have 5 Okuma reels. An Epixor, a convector, an Azul, and 2 Integrity fly reels.I expect good things from the Epixor and the 2 fly reels. I would not be surprised if the Convector blew up tommorrow.But so far it works fine.I have not used the monster Azul 90 spinning reel enough to have an opinion yet.It only cost me 36 bucks so if it lasts a good year or so it will have served its purpose.
I will try to forward this thread to an Okuma rep and see if I get a response.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

SurfMan and I go casting quite often and until I got a 12' Ocean Master 6-12oz, we never really questioned the weight rating. The OM rod seems a lot stiffer and feels really stiff compared the Okuma. The Ceilo is a nice looking rod. And casts well it just doesn't seem to have the spine to handle 8+oz. I've seen him cast it and the rod looks loaded to the max, without any real effort. I think the companies need to be a little more accurate on how they rate their rods. SurfMan was using Power Pro and right on the box it says, won't cut rod guides. Well it did, I hope they replace the line he lost due to frays and cuts from the tip being cut. Ok enough ranting,

So The Game,

How's that Solaris Casting rod working out?


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm going to get it rigged up sometime today and cast it a little. I'll post my thoughts later.
Oh yea.The weight rating on that rod also applies to different thing besides casting weight. Some of them say, rated for specific fishing techniques.I noticed that it says they developed these actions for say bottom bouncing.That might not meen that they are entended to cast that size weight, just be able to drop or pitch it out and bounce that weight rig on the bottom well.I dont know I am not familiar with stergeon or salmon fishing or there techniques.
And you know that OM rod of yours is a high graphite composite blank that is specificly made for launching heavy weights to far distances.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I tried it out today.
I made about 5 or 6 casts with it. Man will this thing cast.Not being familiar with the new reel I set the magnetic drag at max, set the tension knob at very littl drag if any. I mad a few medium power over head casts with just a 3 oz weight that scared the heck out of 100 yards. The Okuma rod feels very nice. It has a little more flex than the tsunami but after all it is heavy action and the Tsunami is XH action.It feel like it will do well pulling on fish too.I have to feel this reel out a little better before trying any off the ground casts.Although it never even began to backlash.
It is a very nice rod. I think you guys will love it when they get out on the market.I'm still trying to decide if its a poodle or a wolf.
just poking a little fum jamcaster.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Celilo Guide*

Thanks Game,
I appreciate you forwarding on the post. I don't beleive that I am clear on your descritpion of the guides though. On my rod, the guides have a plastic (or whatever compund they use) 1/8 or 1/16 (for the top) insert inside the metal ring of the guide. I have seen braid destroy an all metal guide (sorry WtrDog) . But again, as stated on the Power Pro box "Won't Cut Line Guides". Hope this helps in info in anyway!
- Surfman


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

If the ring is plastic than it is worthless. Most of them are ceramic, kindof like glass.The TIN ones are made of carbide and then coated with a gold coating . In the machinist terms this is call Titanium Nitride coating.
These are SIC guides Silicon carbide








Here is a cermet guide , ceramic gold


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is some hardaloy guides, aliminum oxide









The list goes on. There is alconite ring and just plane old stainless rings.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Just think. 
you have a piece of line say 100 yards long and it has grains of sand,silicate imbeded in it from fishing. Then you drag it threw your guides on your rod. That kindon like pushing a 100 yard file threw your rod guides.Not to mention the abrasivness of the fibers in the line.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i'm putting a hardaloy guide on the one that got cut in half. are there any benefits to the higher end guides? all i'm trying to prevent is the guide being cut by the braid


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

The whole idea behind guides is to strive to make the hardest, lightest, strongest, and smoothest guide possible.The frame of the guide needs to be strong with out being brittle. I cant see how they can do better than titanium for the frame. If you have ever used a titanium wire spinner bait you will know what i am talking about. You can almost tie it in a knot, then stomp on it ,when you untie it it will pop back to its orignal shape. simply amazing
If I was going to buy a new tip top guide for a surf rod I would go down the the tackle shop and buy a titanium with a gold tin coated carbide ring.If they have them.One of the others might be better. They come out with new stuff all the time. all I know is carbide is harder than chinese arithmetic.And that is hard.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

*surfman*

Surfman'
Here is the first response from Okuma

Jeff: I've contacted the people that originally ordered this rod to find out if the lure wt. is a misprint. I have been waiting for their response before answering your E-mail. I didn't want to wait until Mon. to let you know I am working on it. When I hear from them I'll give you a complete response to Surfman's letter.
Thanks, Riley


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Thanks Game...*

I really appreciate you sending the thread on to Okuma. Keep us posted, andd again, thanks for everything thus far.
- Surfman


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*RODS*

HI I'M NEW TO THIS SITE . I HAVE DAIWA SURF ROD MODELSEALINE X S1132XHRB 11FT3IN CASTINGWEGHT 8TO 10OZ LINE 12TO 30 LB. 700 CALCUTTA 50LB SPIDERWIRE ,WITH 5OZ LEAD CAN CAST UP TO 125YDS. THE ROD IS HEAVY .. TICA IS MY NEXT ROD I'M GOING TO PURCHASE. NICE AND LIGHT WILL USE OLD DAIWA 4000C WITH 30LB LINE. SHOULD GIVE ME THE DISTANCE I'M LOOKING FOR AND THE CASTING FORM I WANT .I WAS IN CRISFIELD OVER THE WEEKEND.NEED TO PRACTICE SOME MORE. I WANT TO HIT THAT 500 FT MARK FIRST.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PierBoy (Oct 7, 2003)

hi dforkman..the what size is the tica rod you plan to buy?..have you seen the okuma solaris rods?..i have a old daiwa 4000c as well..did you plan to put 30lbs mono line or braid?..i havent seen both the tica or okuma rod..but they tell me that they are very similiar and i cant go wrong with either,,,but im leaning more towards purchasing the okuma solaris 12' .


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "DFORKMAN",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*RODS*

THANKS FELLAS MY ROD IS HEAVY BUT AFTER YOU MAKE THIRTY CASTWITH IT YOUR GETTING TIRED!!I WANT TO GO AND GET A SPIN SURF ROD FOR THAT OLD DAIWA. TWENTY LB POWER PRO SHOULD WORK REAL GOOD WITH THAT REEL.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Got another response from Okuma.They said that the Celilo rods intended use was for sturgeon on the columbia.They did not coment on its weight rating.They also said that it did not have Fuji guides . It's MSRP was only 39.00. They said that the new Solaris rods have all Fuji components. Thats all so far.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*titanium wire spinner bait*

Just and FYI,
The "titanium" wire spinner baits are actually a roughly 50/50 titanium, nickel alloy called Nitinol or sometimes referred to as superelastic or shape memory alloy. Its properties are "magical" and way way different than predominantly titanium materials. The take home is tianium does not equal that super flexible stuff they make spinner blade wires, and eye glass frames out of.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

yes I know there are many different titanium alloys. But without the titanium it would not be what it is.Toughness vs its Weight. Thats why they call them titanium frames or titanium wire spinner baits.I have machined enough titanium to pop the tires on a semi. It's pretty good stuff. I was just giving an example of what you are getting when you have titanium in the mix.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

The Game,

Appreciate all the gouge and lesson's learned! Great info provide by all, across the board on this subject!  

Macman


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Those of you who have purchased Solaris spinning rods for surf fishing, what model are you using? I am referring to the one with the dark cork handles. And what's the difference between the old and newer models? I'm thinking of getting a 10' and 12' for the spring.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Solaris 12'...*

is a nice rod. I bought the 12' 3-8oz. for my wife. She was using my 12'Tica(4-10), and then she used someone's Solaris. The Solaris definitely bends more throughout the middle of the rod, than the Tica does. I have not spent much time using this rod; but for the $$$ it is a nice rod. pelican man.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info Larry. Hopefully I can score a deal during the off-season for one.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Well I managed to find the Okuma Solaris 10' for $63 and the 12' for $68. I think those are pretty good prices. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*The SLSS 1202 MHI Solaris(3-8)...*

is $78 @ Digital Dagger, plus $10/S&H. Yours is a very good price; if it is the same rod. The 10' was $73. Are you going to tell us where you found these? I have never had an older model, so I do not know what the differences might be to the new ones. My wife's new spinning reel fits on this rod very well. It is a Shimano Baitrunner-6500B(20-270). A trigger cannon was also installed. pelican man.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

of course Larry. It wouldn't be right of me to gather all this knowledge from everyone on the forum and not share my knowledge with you. I've traded a few emails with this guy [email protected] and he gave me the best prices on what I needed. Shoot him an email and mentioned that you talked to "wrong way". I guess this means an early x-mas for some of us


----------

